# Corn snake



## MantisGirl13 (Mar 15, 2020)

For my birthday yesterday, my parents gave me permission to buy a corn snake! I'm really excited, and trying to figure out which one I want and where I want to buy it from. I'm seriously thinking about this female: (not my pic)





But I'm also considering a few others. If I get this girl, then I'll be getting her on Friday. 

- MantisGirl13


----------



## MrGhostMantis (Mar 15, 2020)

She gorgeous!


----------



## Youcrashstanding (Apr 17, 2020)

Highly recommend! I have an adult male that's almost 13 now and he's the best.


----------



## MantisGirl13 (Apr 17, 2020)

Youcrashstanding said:


> Highly recommend! I have an adult male that's almost 13 now and he's the best.


Yeah, I'm loving my girl. She's quite the character!

- MantisGirl13


----------



## Mantis Lady (Apr 25, 2020)

I like the colors on her. and she is small, that makes her cute. (how do you see what gender a snake is?)

Cool that your parents let you keep a lot of animals.


----------



## MantisGirl13 (Apr 26, 2020)

Little Mantis said:


> I like the colors on her. and she is small, that makes her cute. (how do you see what gender a snake is?)
> 
> Cool that your parents let you keep a lot of animals.


Yeah, she definitely has colors! She's grown since that picture too. 

You can tell the gender of a snake by a few different methods, called popping and probing. They should only be done by professionals though, so as to not hurt the snake. 

My parents are great! They love all of my animals (except my tarantula) and they are super supportive of my hobbies. 

- MantisGirl13


----------



## MantisGirl13 (Jun 10, 2020)

My girl (still nameless...help!) is growing quickly! She's shed twice since I got her and is eating two pinkies a week. 











- MantisGirl13


----------

